# puppy bedding



## Kathy (May 20, 2010)

I have my new 8 week old Bogart crate training pretty good after only
5 days -- not sure if he should have a blanket or towel in with him. He's getting more familiar with his crate and today seemed to really be crawling in and under and "playing" with the blanket -- could that hurt him if I'm not watching. Should he just be on the plastic crate bottom only. Plus, I have his favorite plush toy he uses as a pillow and sometimes a kong toy. what do you think?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sounds fine, as long as he isnt trying to eat the bedding i dont see a problem.


----------



## Kathy (May 20, 2010)

Thanks so much. I really appreciate your quick attention to my posts. He gets out frequently with me during the day -- but takes two or sometime 3 hour naps in his crate. Still not sleeping through the night. We get up at least once. Today was a pouring rain and he really did not want to go out and potty. But we managed to have some success.

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

he probably wont sleep all thrugh the nigh for another couple of weeks, his bladder is still small, and he is still learing how to controle it. you may want to monitor how much he dricks before bed. 


as for my quick responce, im a bit of a forum adict, i check it on my phone on my lunch brake and everything lol, sad or what lol


----------



## Kathy (May 20, 2010)

Hi Kendal:

You seem to know your dogs. I love my baby Bogart. tonight we were out in the neighborhood with kids, etc. he got kind of stirred up and when I brought him home he showed me a side of him I had not seen -- puppy growl and wanting to really bite me.
should I be concerned of his aggression at this point. he's normally displaying his belly and being more submissive. I don't like that growl.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol agression is a word that is chucked about too much, he is a puppy he is just coming into himself and pushing the bondrys, he wants to play. but you need to teach him that you dont want him to play like that. 

he is doing out of fun like he would whith his litter mates, it think its between 4 and 8 weeks that the start to learn off eachother that biting hurts. make a loude noise that will startle him so he knows he has hurt you, then stop the game and go do something else. he will eventualy learn that if he plays like that the game stups and he doesnt get to have fun.


----------



## Kathy (May 20, 2010)

you're the best! thanks! 
One more question : trying to feed him at same times everyday. But he wants to nibble all day long and that is not possible. Can't figure out his poop times when he eats a little all day. So am putting the bowl down at a certain time -- but he only eats a few bites.
After 15 minutes I take the bowl up. Poor pup could starve before next meal. Someone suggested feeding him in his crate - but he only "plays" with the food and spills it everywhere. 
I did manage to post his picture on my profile page - can you see it?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

nope the 15 minute rule is fine, he will soon learn that if he doesn't eat it when its in frount of him then he doesn't get it till next meal. that way you will be able to work out when he needs the toilet. i good thing to do is about 10-15 minuets after he eats or drinks he should need the toilet

i haven't looked yet but i think i way him in the banner with the other he is a wee Chocolate isn't he.


----------



## Kathy (May 20, 2010)

Yes, he is the tiny chocolate. 9 weeks old on Tuesday. Something I did that seems to help his eating . . . I rub my hands all through his food before I put it in his bowl. Maybe the scent is helping. We are all doing much better trying to stay on a schedule. He is so much fun.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i wouldn't worry to much about his eating just now, that will come. my gypsy wasn't a big eater as a pup. how many meals is he on a day? 

if he thinks food is on offer all the time he will pick and choose when to eat, but once he learns its only available when you say, he will eat.


----------



## Kathy (May 20, 2010)

He eats 3 times a day -- tonight outside he started chewing on the earthworms and that
totally made his Mommie sick! Yuck! I don't want to see him eating worms. Is this normal. He started finishing more of his food today and the last kibble he didn't eat (before time to take it up) I added just a touch of warm water and then he gobbled the rest. Why is he eating worms?????


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He's a baby. Baby's put everything in there mouths. sadly, that includes worms lol. Your going to have to watch him closely until he learns leave it, or grows out of it. But yes, it's normal.

If you teach him this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBvP...626D902CF&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1 It will help a lot with him giving you stuff, whether attention or worms!

As far as feeding him, have you thought of feeding him purely out of a feed bag? I feed 'Lo out of a treat bag for her first six months. This way she never blow me off when I asked for something ect because she know food will only come for work. It taught her to always pay attention to me, and now if I have a treat or not she is very responsive.


----------



## Kathy (May 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for some wonderful ideas. I really do appreciate it. Last night he slept all night for first time. I've only had him 8 days so feel good about that. Will keep working on other issues. I love him.


----------

